# Never again.



## P.Petridis (May 27, 2011)

Hi,my name is Panagiotis Petridis and i'm working as a keyboard player here in greece.All my life i want to score music for film tv or video games but i was too much lazy.I was starting some themes but never ending them.Recently (3 months ago)i decided to stop finding Excuses ,you know...(oh my desktop its old,my monitors are cheap,i haven't a 88hammerkey action midi controller,i'm working in my living room,etch.....) Excuses, Excuses, Excuses...And now i'm finishing my compositions as demo's and i am very happy because for first the time in my life i can to hear my music!!I lost many years of creativity but never again!!!(sorry for my bad english)


----------



## Hannes_F (May 27, 2011)

P.Petridis @ Fri May 27 said:


> Hi,my name is Panagiotis Petridis and i'm working as a keyboard player here in greece.All my life i want to score music for film tv or video games but i was too much lazy.I was starting some themes but never ending them.Recently (3 months ago)i decided to stop finding Excuses ,you know...(oh my desktop its old,my monitors are cheap,i haven't a 88hammerkey action midi controller,i'm working in my living room,etch.....) Excuses, Excuses, Excuses...And now i'm finishing my compositions as demo's and i am very happy because for first the time in my life i can to hear my music!!I lost many years of creativity but never again!!!(sorry for my bad english)



Hi Panagiotis, welcome to this forum and thanks for sharing your story. While I am typing this I enjoy listening to your music (including the good sounding real violin). All the best for going your way!


----------

